# iPod: pourquoi ce nom ?



## theoden (9 Mai 2003)

question de base, mais qqun sait-il pourquoi l'engin magique a été baptisé ainsi ? je cherche en vain l'astuce (pod = cosse, nacelle, ?)

merci


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2003)

je crois que le sens de pod, c'est en gros un truc pour "transporter" quelque chose. Ici de la musique.





Si des meilleures idées sont proposées je me réjouis de les entendre.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (9 Mai 2003)

Oui en effet, dans certains films de SF j'ai entendu parler de pod pour désigner un engin transporteur du futur. 

Un genre de métro, navette...


----------



## sony_cmdj6 (9 Mai 2003)

c'est plutôt du style "truc qui s'attache à un machin"...un espèce d'appendice...


----------



## cham (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sony_cmdj6:</font><hr /> * c'est plutôt du style "truc qui s'attache à un machin"...un espèce d'appendice...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Exactement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'iPod est en l'occurence un module, une extension de ton Mac (cf le _hub_ numérique et compagnie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qui lui apporte de nouvelles fonctionnalités. En aéronautique les systèmes (démontables) qu'on accroche sous un avion pour (par ex.) faire des photos aux infrarouges s'appellent également des "pods".


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2003)

Et iPod c'est une dénomiation assez large, ce qui peut laisser supposer qu'un jour ça sera plus qu'un baladeur Mp3...


----------



## ficelle (9 Mai 2003)

et puis c'est quand meme plus vendeur que iGousse !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * et puis c'est quand meme plus vendeur que iGousse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi ? tu trouve vraiment qu'il ressemble à une gousse ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah sinon  voici un Pod


----------

